# Problem with epro Mp3 player



## lar (Sep 11, 2008)

I bought a used epro Mp3 player from a co-worker. It worked when she demo'd it for me. I brought it home, removed her music to my trash bin on my home computer. I added a few songs that a friend had sent me--all Mp3's. Player worked fine the next day. Came home, removed the few songs to my desktop. Tried to add a CD, got an error message that only 20.9 MB's were available and that 980.6 MB's have been used 'on disc." Could not, therefore, add the CD contents. 

Note that there are no files on the Mp3 player. Zilch. My computer is an iMac updated in 2003 and works fine but is a bit slow. What on earth have I done to this removable hardware???? 

Excuse my ignorance and don't laugh if it is an obvious thing. :wink: Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to gadgets


----------



## lar (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, dai.


----------

